

 MG Siegler: On The Next Venture - mikeflynn
http://parislemon.com/post/11005151954/on-the-next-venture

======
jeffgreco
If this means less Siegler writing in the mainstream tech press, then I'm all
for it.

------
tatsuke95
So, an Apple fanatic becomes a VC. Can we all agree we're in a bubble?

------
salemh
Not trying to be snide, but, does anyone care outside of the arguments of VC /
funding bubble?

------
kinkora
" _yes, I’m becoming a VC_ "

he specifically says he that he will BE a VC and not JOINING a VC. I don't get
it. Does that mean he will be investing his own money specifically? I never
knew mg had that much personal funds to invest in.

For those of you who knows about this specifically, can someone enlighten me?

~~~
mrshoe
A VC invests other people's money. Specifically, a VC is a general partner in
the firm and they invest the capital of the limited partners.

------
thewordpainter
i'd like to think a guy that has been at the center of the technology beat
with some of the best opinions in the biz is a good person to have on the VC
side.

